# Size of HD dish?



## robertoh (Mar 19, 2005)

Next Monday the Dish installer will be hooking us up for HD and will install a 1000.2 dish.How big is this dish? Does it also pick up local channels with HD programs? And what kind of cable is used from the dish to the receiver? Can the same cable be used that is hooked my 500?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

It is slightly larger than a Dish 500 (more elliptical). It will provide HD Locals if yours are provided by Dish. The same cable can be used if it is RG-6.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's a link to the info on the 1000.2 dish. http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/techequiDish-1000.shtml


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Also see Dish Types on the EKB.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

same wiring (rg-6?) biggest little dish I have seen for dish network Its not huge or nothing BUT It seems to ME dishes are getting bigger and bigger back to what they once were


there's an old sayin..

the more things change.the more they stay the same...........


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

robertoh said:


> Next Monday the Dish installer will be hooking us up for HD and will install a 1000.2 dish.How big is this dish? Does it also pick up local channels with HD programs? And what kind of cable is used from the dish to the receiver? Can the same cable be used that is hooked my 500?


most VOOM HD program on 129. dish 1000.2 is only good to get channels on these birds 110+119+129. you should ask for dish1000+ in order to get channels from these birds 110+119+118+129. all international channels are on bird 118w. if you want to add international later on. Dish will charge you arm and leg for it. if they refuse to give you the dish1000+ then add any international a la cart to the package like TVIET or RAI ($9.99 per month). no long term commitment need for a la cart.


----------



## akhicks (Dec 11, 2007)

1000.2 is basicaly twice as wide and not quite as tall, its not so big it needs stabilizer bars, unless you get an extreme amount of wind.


----------

